# Anyone else feel guilty as hell after a cheat meal?



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

I've just had a chinese and ate every last bit of it but throughout it I was thinking about how bad it was for me. It's my weekly cheat I have every Sunday but still I feel like a right fat bastard after I've finished. I know it's only the one meal per week but I still feel **** after it regardless. I have kinda an obsessive personality so when my diet isn't 100% I get quite annoyed. Anyone else like this?

Some might say it's an unhealthy obsession to feel this way about foods but I hate the feeling that I could be hindering my gains or putting on fat. I don't go out drinking or anything often at all so I stick to my training/diet most of the time but I still can't help but feel annoyed at myself.

On the plus side, my Sunday night cheat makes me extra motivated to eat clean and train HARD the rest of the week. :thumb:


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Feck that had a nice chicken sarnie & enjoyed it.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The last sentence says it all mate


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

No, never. What's the point of that ?

I do not ever have cheat meals, I eat what my body need. That include stuff that many would consider "cheat".

The fact is that my body need it and I can eat more freely than I tought previously.

Eating too clean all year round, is more counter-productive, IMO


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I really do feel guilty after a cheat meal. For this reason I have cut them down considerably, I very rarely have them now, I just feel much more comfortable when I eat what I know is right. Plus, I'm only any good with diet when I have an ultra strict diet, without it I know I will eat **** more often


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

no i dont feel bad when i have a cheat meal

but i do feel guilty when i give in to temptation and snack on something sweet like cookies when im cutting done this last night at 4am when i woke up half a pack of oreos were raped with a glass of milk at 4.12 am in London had to flee the scene of the crime ASAP so went back to bed at 4.15am.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

NO - or i would feel guilty every time I eat


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

never feel guilty about food mate its muscle fuel!


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

I've just had a cheat weekend 

Pretty clean throughout the day but a bottle of wine, pack of crisps, couple of biscuits and a bun Sat AND Sun night. This puts me 1000-1500 kcals over each day :whistling:

Eat clean Mon-Fri 99% with no alcohol and I've upped my cardio over the past 2 weeks and doing pretty good on the cut.

Who the hell invented alcohol, biscuits, crisps and buns :cursing:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Nowadays i don't cheat as such i just fit a burger from burger king or kfc into my cals and macros once a week. I'm too obsessed with not going over my daily intake lol.


----------



## vern172 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm cutting & Jesus i love my weekly chinese sat night 7:30 every week no fail in fact i think about it all week lol refeed ftw


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

i do but it never seems to stop me doing it lol. I tend to eat really clean during the week then it all goes to pot over the weekend lol


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

There's nothing better than devouring a "cheat meal" after a hard week's graft at the gym.

A cheat meal will keep you sane, help you resist cravings better and gives the metabolism a good kick.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Dazarooni said:


> There's nothing better than devouring a "cheat meal" after a hard week's graft at the gym.
> 
> A cheat meal will keep you sane, help you resist cravings better and gives the metabolism a good kick.


True!!!


----------



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

Does an all u can eat buffet count as a cheat meal, I demolished the place?

Weighed in 3kgs heavier than i did the previous morning. Hows that for motivation 11 weeks out lol.

Just stick to my regualar cheat meal


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

No I don't feel guilty. I work hard all week and eat super clean so I earn a good refeed meal. Although I don't eat **** for the sake of it. Last week I made steak fajitas which were the mutts nuts followed by a bit of Ben and jerrys.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

I only have one cheat meal now, and i dont feel guilty i think it does yo ok.

I have the biggest hot n spicy dominos pizza on a sat night.. yum

I have been watching lots of that rob riches cooking videos, he has shown how eating clean and healty does not have to be a struggle, so thats made eating so much more fun for me just now and i am not craving crap like i used to..

As for the chinese you have, thats the only one meal i used to feel yuk on afterwards, i would feel fat and smooth the next day, i am fine on indians, evan the pizza, but chinese make me feel rotton for the next 2 days, not sure why but thats defo the way they make me look and feel, thats on a beef or chicken curry with fried rice and chips lol, and i sleep terrible on them, strange but true for me, if i was to have a chowmein i am ok, must be there curry or fried rice, now am baffling, you enjoy ya takeway mate you got good abs nowt to worry about.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

cheats/refeeds are necessary for leptin/metabolic/sanity reasons.

for that reason I don't consider eating what I want once a week a cheat. it's a planned exercise as part of my diet. therefore guilt free.

so smash those pies! WOOP


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

> I only have one cheat meal now, and i dont feel guilty i think it does yo ok.
> 
> I have the biggest hot n spicy dominos pizza on a sat night.. yum
> 
> ...


That would be all the MSG in chinese takeaway food. Horrible stuff, I have a similar reaction to you, but I know someone who reacts worse with a raised heart rate and feeling like shes having a panic attack.


----------

